# great hunt tonight!



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

got my limit and shot 3 cans! best hunt yet!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You are lucky the wardens did not not see you shoot 3 cans


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

nonres_hunter said:


> got my limit and shot 3 cans! best hunt yet!


You are not serious. No one posts they shot over thier limit and has a tag of " nonres_hunter"...I would say you are full it. really, either way you are gettign no where here as if you truly shot 3 canvasbacks, you are screwing up as it is...to post you did so...well that speaks for itself.


----------



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

Typical dumb blue plater. You cant expect much from them that's for damn sure.


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys chill out He was more than likely with a group. . . lets try to be positive not bash :beer:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nothing like jumping on the negative bandwagon! :down: If hearing of successful hunt makes you jump to a negative conclusion you may want to get out hunting yourself. It's a great cure for jealousy.

When I read it I thought he meant that he shot a limit of ducks and 3 canadians (geese that is).


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe he will chime back in and fill us in with the details.


----------



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

holy cow! are you guys fricken serious? I have a great hunt and decide to post about it and I get straight bashed! these forums are created with the intent for hunters to be united, not to take any opportunity to jump to the worst conclusion so you can bash a hunter just because he does not live in your state. And no- I did not illegally shoot 3 cans.

Anyways.....I was out for a few days and had a great hunt. Myself and 2 buddies shot our limit of ducks 2 of 3 days. also got a few geese! Hunting was good enough to have 2 of us go back out sunday through today! the last couple of days were slower but still good.
We could have shot limits daily but we were passing on the gads. I would say if you are looking at going now is the time to go!!


----------



## dedduc64 (Sep 28, 2013)

I know you can shoot two Canvasbacks in Wisconsin - finally. Maybe it was part of his limit.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

nonres_hunter said:


> got my limit and shot 3 cans! best hunt yet!


This is what you said......If you didn't shoot over the limit of cans....why did you say that you did????

No bashing.....just questioning what YOU said.You are saying you shot 3 Cans when the limit is 2..

You want hunters united.....We are......questioning you over shooting over your limit of Cans


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ken I think you have a comprehension problem. He even explained it in his second post. "Cans" as in canadian geese. Here let me help you, "got my limit _*and*_ shot 3 cans! best hunt yet!" There is the word and in there. A limit and 3 "cans", not a limit including 3 "cans". It's sad that some have to jump to a negative interpretation so quickly. Is the world really that bleak for those of you who do?

nonres_hunter, glad to hear you had a good hunt! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Longshot.... It goes the same way in the post of a guy showing a video of his hunt.....first few posts are all negative.

We as fellow hunters need to stop with the attitude towards each other. I understand we also need to police each other but like mentioned above it said limit of ducks AND 3 cans. Not a limit of Ducks with 3 cans.

Sorry to hijack a thread and get on my soap box. But the negativity on this site is getting sickening.

non res- glad u had a great hunt and keep enjoying the fall and having success.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He doesn't say he shot 3 Canada Geese.He just says he shot some geese.If I am reading it wrong.Then I am wrong.It still says he shot a limit of ducks and 3 cans.Could still be read as shooting 3 cans.....ducks.

If I am wrong.....then you had a great hunt.Not many cans are taken here.....mostly puddle ducks.I have never shot a canvasback.....redheads and bluebills yes,but never a nice bull can in full plumage.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

I didn't mean to sound like I was jumping on you or anything. But people always seem to be jumping to the negative right away. You did ask for more info before you went on a rant. :beer:

I too have never shot a full drake canvasback.... I have whiffed 3 times and it still haunts me. (that isn't three shots....that is three different times.....so 9 shot...LOL) I guess I got the waterfowl equivilant of BUCK FEVER....or DUCK FEVER....LOL

Also people need to spell everything out when they type these posts....ie I shot a limit of ducks and 3 CANADA GEESE.... it will save confusion. But we all can be busted on being lazy while typing.

Everyone...have a great fall and enjoy it....if that is sitting in a blind watching ducks and geese pile in, watching your bird dog go on point or flush a few birds, or sitting in your treestand watching the squirrels and song birds.....or just being out with good company. Get out and enjoy it and have a safe fall.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Got a canvasback last Sunday, but not a nice enough plumage to spend the money to mount. I've been seeing alot of them the last few years around the area I hunt.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

This site is soooooo bad


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

So did you shoot 3 canvasbacks or 3 Canadian geese? Even with someone else if he personally shot 3 Canvasbacks that's illegal...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Gooseshredder21 said:


> So did you shoot 3 canvasbacks or 3 Canadian geese? Even with someone else *if he personally shot 3 Canvasbacks that's illegal...*


First of all who gives a sheet, and second your going to sit behind your keyboard ( with a name like THE GOOSESHREDDER :roll: ) and try and tell us that when your out in a field with your group that you each personally keep track of how many and what species you have shot and if and when you have reached your "personal" limit you done?? BS, try harder next time to post something productive that we can all benefit from..


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Don't be too hard on them BROWNDOG...

These NoDakers are known to be a little sensitive...

Even when it's spelled out for them by their own, they still find a reason to b!tch... oke:

:lol:


----------



## nonres_hunter (Oct 5, 2010)

this site is getting to be a joke. its res vs non res. we as hunters should be a team. instead we are divided. just what the antis want...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

It's been a clown show for quiet some time, not sure how it stays afloat other than low overhead, pretty certain Ken W is the only PROSTAFFER/Moderator that is on the payrole. Most of the originals are old enough to know better...  Ken keeps hanging around trying to keep up with the younger crowd all the while his sights are on the 10,000 post club.....


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

His sights may be on the 10000 post club but he has competition from the great blhunter. BTW its Canada goose/geese. Not Canadian. Agreed this site is a joke.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

tilley said:


> His sights may be on the 10000 post club but he has competition from the great blhunter. BTW its Canada goose/geese. Not Canadian. Agreed this site is a joke.


Not on the payroll.Haven't paid much attention to my number of posts.I was the first person to register after Chris.Seems like a long time ago.

Plainsman,Dick Munson, and Sasha and Abbey are still active here.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Its been a longtime since i have been on but biy things are differnt thats for sure.


----------

